# FOUR WINDS RANCH Lambing and Ranch Babies Thread!



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 27, 2013)

Instead of clogging up my Journal with many, many baby pictures, I figures I would start a Baby Thread! If anyone needs a baby fix, you have come to the right place!!!

The first babies of the year, born in the middle of Feb! Standared Rex Bunnies!!!







[/img]

Born in the end of Feb!






[/img]

Last week we got our first lambs!!!!






[/img]





[/img]





[/img]


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 27, 2013)

OOoh! they're all so cute!


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 27, 2013)

I love baby pics!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 27, 2013)

[/img]

My albino Tunis!! Just born, not the best picture, will add a better one later!





[/img]

Last nights twins!






[/img]

Before Rosie had the piglets!






[/img]

After Rosie had the piglets!






[/img]


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 27, 2013)

So cute! Loving the babies! I have a Tunis cross ewe she is a great sheep.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 28, 2013)

Aww such cute babies! I LOVE the piggies!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 28, 2013)

babies !


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 28, 2013)

So cute!  I thought that first picture was a lamb, and I was really trying hard to figure out what I was looking at.    Then I read they were rabbits.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, we had a set of twins born, and a single!! That brings the lamb count to 14, with 30 more ewes to go!!!!






[/img]

The "Albino" triplet has found the most comfy warm spot to sleep!!!






[/img]


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 2, 2013)

Awww.... the BABIES! Love 'em! And how are you holding up Four Winds?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 2, 2013)

That's a lot of babies! How cute is that albino baby picture!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 7, 2013)

I am holding up not too bad! The sheep gave me about a weeks break with out any new lambs, so I have cought up on some sleep!!!!  
Here are some of the newest lambs!!  The are half Babydoll Southdown and have the cutes fluffy faces!!!!! ( I am really going to have to work on getting a better camera)







[/img]

The fast growing piglets!!!!






[/img]


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 7, 2013)

OHHH so cute! I just love the piggies.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 15, 2013)

Here are a few of my many bunnies!!!     Lol, not the meat rabbits though!!!






[/img]






[/img]


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 15, 2013)

So glad to hear you've caught up on your sleep Four Winds! And would you just look at those babies! Too cute for words!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 27, 2013)

Some recent lamb pics!!!  






[/img]






[/img]






[/img]






[/img]


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 27, 2013)

I love the one 2nd from the bottom. Has the markings we find on our southdown lambs! Love it!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 28, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I love the one 2nd from the bottom. Has the markings we find on our southdown lambs! Love it!!


That is probably because the bottom 2 pictures are out of a Southdown ram!!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 27, 2013)

Some more of the newest baby pics!!!






[/img]





[/img]





[/img]






[/img]






[/img]






[/img]


----------



## bonbean01 (May 27, 2013)

Adorable little babies!!!!!


----------



## Ruus (May 28, 2013)

Ooh, that's a beautiful mare! Is she a purebred? Makes me miss having horses around. Lambs are a lot easier for my bad back, though. And all your babies are so cute!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 28, 2013)

Ruus, yes she is puebred Quarter Horse  ( Hancock/King/Charger bloodlines). I love my horses, this mare I raised from a foal, but now she is 19yrs. old, so I decided it was time for her to be a mom now!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 31, 2013)

Well. here are a few more babies!







[/img]






[/img]


----------

